# New guidance on IVF defects risk



## twiglets (Feb 13, 2008)

21st March 2009:

*"Scientists in Atlanta found IVF babies could be up to 30% more likely to suffer from certain health problems and genetic flaws." *

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/7956421.stm

here`s links to more papers to look at about it:

http://www.newstin.co.uk/related.a?edition=uk&group_id=en-010-012224593&similarSort=time-asc&similarFilter=UK

I don`t think this would have significant influence on our decisions now compared to before when deciding to go ahead with IVF, what do you all think?


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Hi Rosesarered

I have read these stories with interest.  I agree, it wouldn't affect my decision to have treatment.  

Sue


----------



## cherriepie (Nov 3, 2007)

Hey ladies

Have to admit that this news wouldn't have stopped me having treatment.  We are in the lucky position that our latest attempt was successful and we are now 30 weeks pregnant however this latest news has me worried sick that something may be wrong with our little boy.  There is no doubt in my mind that we would love him the same if he did have a birth defect but the thought that my wee boy may suffer is unbearable.  Feel completely torn in two directions and don't know whether we should seek more advice.

Wishing you all well.

Cherriepie

xxxxx


----------



## Choice4 (Aug 14, 2008)

Ha Ha to unknown news, would not change anything anyway!!!


----------



## katedoll (Jun 3, 2007)

I have read about this in the Daily Mail (that font of knowledge to scare middle England!).  I just wanted to say that this latest research (the Atlanta study) showed that 2.5% of babies in the general population are born with some form of birth defect and this may rise to 3.5% of babies conceived through IVF.  (The 30% increase figure they are quoting is for 'some' birth defects.  From what I can see these are very rare defects - so if only a couple of babies are born with them in the UK, having a 30% increase, would only increase that to an extra 1 or 2 babies born with these very rare problems.  I hope this makes sense).  I just get frustrated with headlines which are only bordering on the truth and which I think just promote worry.

I guess being informed is really important, but personally I like to think of the glass as half full and we all know many many healthy IVF babies born to ladies on this site and that shouldn't be forgotten too.

Good luck xx


----------



## cherriepie (Nov 3, 2007)

Hey Katedoll

Thank you for posting that.  I had been looking for more info on the study but hadn't found any and your message has helped hugely! It certainly gave some perspective on it and I feel a bit better now.

Thanks!


----------



## elinor (Jul 4, 2008)

as ever, easy to write scary headlines but less easy to actually give useful information....
I read things that say 'COULD BE' and 'UP TO' and think well, they've just qualified any result by two conditional factors, so it can't be that definitive! and then when the 30% is 30% of a really small figure it is hard to know how conclusive the study is. As usual, some of these things just make women anxious for no reason, and then they say the birth defects can be heart problems or cleft palates and I get really cross - I don't deny these are both problems and things you would rather nobody suffered from, but cleft palates don't cause long term health concerns (at least not in the countries where IVF is an option) -  the study is probably not big enough to say what the risks are for different types of problem. 
Any chance they have also investigated how many pregnancies are terminated following diagnosis of abnormality in scans etc? Part of me suspects that women who have had IVF might be much less likely to take that route, so an increase in the numbers of babies born with disabilities might just reflect that more IVF mums will keep whatever baby they are blessed with. How would that affect the statistics?
Hope people reading the article don't panic and worry about their pregnancies - hard enough to relax and enjoy it without scare stories coming at you from all sides.
Just hope I make it one day!
Elinor x


----------



## Elliebabe (Jan 13, 2006)

Just wanted to add, that I had IVF 2006 June and my little boy is the most wonderful happy contented little chap that you would ever meet, he has a genetic disorder - it has been named in the paper.

He is not suffering, I would not have changed my mind about going down the route to have IVF.

With regards to termination - alot of genetic disorders may not become apparent at birth and my son wasn't diagnosed until 18months, but obviously there are many that can be diagnosed at birth or before birth.

I truly believe that it is upto the individual and if you truly want a baby, the risk is small but I do also think it is a good idea to introduce a counselling part to the treatment, so you do know what COULD happen in a very small percentage of births.

xxxxx
Elliebabe and Oliver


----------



## Natty Boo (Mar 21, 2006)

my One year old  Boy from ICSI,has a genetic disorder.
he was born with 6 fingers on his right hand,

4 fingers and two tumbs. he is normal to us and it doesnt get in his way,

I thought I would just put my story in.BUT it would not stop myself and my Husband having more on ICIS.ivf.

Take Care
Natty Boo.xxxxxxxxxxxx

THEY ARE ALL LOVED IN THE SAME WAY NO MATTER WHAT THEY LOOK LIKE.
hE WOULDNT BE HERE IF IT WASNT FOR IVF SO IT DOESNT MATTER IN MY EYES.......................


----------



## cherriepie (Nov 3, 2007)

I totally agree that a baby would be loved no matter what but I was just shocked to see the headline when I opened my eyes this morning.

I guess there are risks no matter how the baby is conceived and like I said, it wouldn't have stopped me having treatment before and definitely wouldn't prevent me having further treatment.

I guess I just let my imagination run wild for a second and when that happens we all know we picture the worst case scenario more than likely as a way of preparing ourselves.

Good luck to everyone.

xxx


----------



## Essex Girl (Apr 3, 2005)

I have just added my 2p worth on the Daily Mail site.  I can't believe the ignorance of some of the postings on this site. Someone seemed to be suggesting that if IVF was banned, there would be no babies with disabilities.  What a load of *****

I suppose to them, I would be proof of their theory, but out of all the babies I know with disabilities, I think mine is the only one to be conceived by IVF, and my belief is that Downs Syndrome is just random bad luck.  A lot of people in our control-obsessed society are uncomfortable with the idea of random bad luck and have to look for scapegoats.

Conversely, the vast majority of parents on this site have had IVF babies with no problems at all.  We are just looking at a 1% increased risk.

And of course birth/genetic defects range from life-threatening to very minor.  Plenty of people have a good quality of life with birth/genetic defects (my DD not least among them!)

I heard on the news this morning that the Daily Mail group is having to lay off a number of staff.  Does this mean that the tide is turning with the general public and its style of journalism??


----------



## zizzie (Feb 28, 2009)

I think it is th emedia just trying to make news..what i hate is the way things are reported about infertility treatments....after the case of the octuplet mum everyone tries to find soemthing about IVF/ICSI procedures. Fine there may be a slight increase in risk of defect etc but i would not change my mind about the treatment anyway. I have a happy, contented, intelligent 2.5 yr old as a result of ICSI and currently in my 2ww. I have not regretted doing treatment in any way and if this cycle fails i will repeat it without hesitation. 

zizzie


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Same sh1t different shovel! Yet another DM scaremongering bit of trash!

The alleged increase in risk is minuscule and as Elinor has pointed out, by the time you get through all the "may"s and the "could"s, the "possible"s and the "up to"s, you find yourself wondering whether there is actually any increased risk at all!

As for all the ignorant people commenting, "just get over it and go for adoption" clearly they've never tried to adopt or considered what it actually means to take on an adopted child. As for the "don't interfere with nature" type comments, don't make me laugh! If any of them really knew what the hell they were talking about, they'd know that nature has her say in the IVF lab, just the same as she does in natural conception otherwise we'd all get preg first time out! I distinctly remember hearing on more than one occasion from various clinics that if the egg didn't make it in the lab, it wouldn't have made it in the womb, which indicates to me that IVF actually weeds out the defects rather than the other way round!



Essex Girl said:


> I heard on the news this morning that the Daily Mail group is having to lay off a number of staff. Does this mean that the tide is turning with the general public and its style of journalism??


  If only!


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Can I just mention this media request which is relevent to this...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=182170.new#new


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

HFEA to change guidance...

http://www.chroniclelive.co.uk/lifestyle/health/health-news/2009/03/30/warning-issued-over-ivf-risks-72703-23250375/

http://www.hfea.gov.uk/en/1804.html


----------



## annacameron (Dec 16, 2008)

well there is proven evidence that taking certain steroids that cross the placenta increases risk of eg cleft palates. this is a minor thing and corrected by surgery. it would not put me off. however its increased incidence will affect the statistics. 

I find that the idea of women being able to control fertility and delay birth, then have successful IVf, terrifies some sections of society. it is a control issue. they are desperate to put women back in the kitchen. goodness only knows why if they could taste MY cooking.


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

annacameron said:


> they are desperate to put women back in the kitchen. goodness only knows why if they could taste MY cooking.


 

Seriously though, I think that's a valid point hon

xxx


----------

